# Angle Grinder Suggestions



## RPM2182 (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm currently in the market for a new 4.5 or 5 in angle grinder, preferably Corded. Typically, aside from the usual angle grinder tasks, I use it for some light wood edge carving as well as some wood surface stuff. Like the idea of getting into some more shaping/styling of prices and wanted to see what you all use or recommend as far as brand and power goes. Thanks in advance!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I've used most brands of grinders. I have a few in the shop a Makita, Chicago electric, milwaukee, and Dewalt. They're all corded. If your going to be using for for a long period of time get one with a switch that either locks or you push up. I think most lock now but I've used some in the past that you had to hold the paddle to use it. That gets tiring after awhile. The Makita I like the best because how it fits in my hand. . last few weeks I was using a Hilti cordless and I didn't care for it much. It was bulky to hold and felt under powered. I would go to the store hold a few and see which one is the most comfortable.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Makita, Metabo, DeWalt, Hitachi & Bosch all make mostly good ones and a few bad ones. I would highly recommend a 5" over 4.5" as it opens up more options for what will fit on the arbor. Some have a safety clutch to lessen the chance of severe kickback, I would very highly recommend a grinder with that feature. A guard that adjusts with no tools is a huge time saver and when shaping wood, a trigger vs. slide switch is also safer.


----------



## RPM2182 (Dec 21, 2021)

Thank you both.

@corelez125 How did you like the Bosch? I have a router and saw by them and both are well thought out tools.

@bigblockyeti I assume a 5 in takes all 4.5s? I've never looked into the 5s before but works assume. Also agree on the quick change feature. My old one did not have that and it was a total pain to change out. Also agree on the lock trigger. I did have that and it was a huge plus.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

The model Bosch I used was ok it was also bulky. I also find most of the Bosch tools are pretty well made. Some of the Dewalts have a brake on them now so when you hit the switch it stops rotating right away. I used a Ridgid a while ago that was pretty nice.


----------



## RClark (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a DeWalt and a Bosch.

I prefer the Bosch because of the switch placement and the barrel is somewhat smaller. Thus, it's what I use when I'm working on something that requires a lot of cuts. I used it heavily when cutting concrete pavers for a patio walkway project.

I find the paddle switch on the bottom of DW to be irritating in the extreme. That tool was a gift to me and was my first angle grinder, so I've just kept it and lived with it. The DW's arbor also can be difficult to fit certain wheels.

My Bosch is just a better grinder in comparison to the DW.

I find that having two grinders is a useful thing. I can have two setups all ready to go, eliminating the need to swap out wheels for varied tasks so often. For example, I sometimes need to use my Kutzall carbide cutter wheel and an abrasive sanding disc on the same project. Having the two grinders both ready at any time just makes it a little easier to change the stock removal method quickly.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Mine is a Milwaukee, from the days when they were USA made. But years ago when i had a day job, the sheet metal guys we had in the plant used those grinders 4-5 hours a day at times. They used Milwaukees, and claimed it wasn't unusual to burn them out in 6 months or so. The company switched to Metabo (the real Metabo, not the HPT) and found they had a much longer life.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

i have a few on each truck, and frankly we have found none that are absolutely the big winner, its the luck of the draw on small grinders, have had the HF last longtime, which is a surprise at times. dewalts do ok, makitas have had mostly switch issues.

i have a paddle unit, for life of me can't remember maker, that i like ,it does have its draw back, long time use hand tends to cramp up, the lock ons work okay in certain tasks, use tends to dictate longevity in my biz.
good luck with a choice, 
rj in az


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a Porter Cable 4-1/2", came with 2 wheel shields depending on wheel type. Use it for some light metal work (making turning tools, sharpen mower blades, etc) and use a chainsaw wheel to trim wet wood blanks for turning. Does not have trigger lock or wheel brake. Works great for me. Had it ~3 years. Im sure there are better ones but unless you are grinding welds or something all day every day why spend the $'s. Carving wood does not work one nearly as hard as grinding metal.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a Bosch 4.5 that works great. I only do metal work a few times a year so I have had it for maybe 10 years and have never needed anything else.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Feb 5, 2016)

I have the Bosch and it has worked very well. I've never used any other brand so can't compare. I've got a couple of other Bosch handheld power tools and have been happy with them all…...jigsaw, oscillating multi tool.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I bought the cheap HF grinder to cut masonry with a diamond blade, not wanting the dust to get into my Milwaukee. The HF has held up surprisingly well. And I am not out much when it dies from the dust. My Milwaukee grinders are over 35 years old.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Makita. Ram tough, and fits like a glove.

I have a bosch and a dewalt too. I have used them all for carving, the Makita is my go to, I like they way she fits.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

If you plan for off and on, get a paddle switch that makes the tool live by depressing the switch, Stay away from any with the push forward to on, and have to pull back to turn off.

Also check them live if possible, the pull to start switches often come with a debilitating irritant that to pull the switch, you first need to depress some other button. PIA.

Beyond that get plenty of power, some of the cheap crap models can be stalled by making contact to wood with an aggressive head. I would also say a side handle in a comfortable spot is a must for me.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

If I to use the same hand grinder for hours at a time, would get another Makita. BUT;

+1 more is better and cheap is OK.

Learned quickly with welding fabrication and metal work, I need 3-4 different disc's on each job and hate stopping to change disc that often. Can't afford to have 4 Makita laying around for only short time and infrequent use; so I bought Horror Freight units.

The cheapest HF is a bargain, and has a small body for an easy one handed grip. It is not as convenient as now discontinued $25 version with locking grip switch for quick/short grind work. 
Had one unit with bad molded case inside, and it pinched the power cord just above the strain relief. Once I trimmed the plastic, haven't had to repair power cord again.

Just checked HF and they replaced my favorite mid-range model with some Bauer models? Considering the cheapo Wen and B&D models are now $30-$35 on Amazoo; not surprised.

The biggest disadvantage I find with cheap units is heat generation, but can have same issue with all models I have used. You have make sure your grip doesn't cover up the ventilation holes or body gets to hot to handle. #IAMAKLUTZ and melted the plastic case on a Makita wearing welding gloves and not paying attention to the hot plastic smell.

YMMV


----------



## RPM2182 (Dec 21, 2021)

Thanks you all. This is great info. I've pulled up a number of the suggestions and all I have to do is pull the trigger. I'll post updates on choice and end result after some use. Great info. Thanks again!


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

i use dewalts at work, we abuse the hell out of them. Ive even tried to burn one up just to see if I could, so I pushed and pushed on it for hours. It got the gearbox so hot I couldnt touch it but it still worked fine. These are 4.5 inch, its the most common size. I think they are 11 amps.

I disagree with the paddle trigger being difficult to hold , I think its very easy and also a good safety mechanism. If you lose control you want it to turn off.


----------

